# Solved: Print: DOS to USB



## terry1930 (Apr 8, 2004)

My friend (using standalone computer with Win98 SE ) needs to print from a DOS application to a printer on USB001 port. 

I was thinking that what is needed is to set the app to print to LPT2 after setting the printer to capture that port. However, in the printer's properties, the item for capturing a printer port asks for a path.

Can anyone tell me what I should I put in that box to direct it to this printer? I tried the printer name, but I think it wants a link to the path where it will find the printer's exe file, which I cannot find. This is an HP PSC 1350.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If the DOS application is running from within Windows it should print fine with a captured LPT1 port.


----------



## terry1930 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Rockn, thanks for the quick reply

Yes it prints OK to my Epson which is directly on LPT1 either in windows or dos mode. 

But the HP is on a USB port and is set to capture LPT1. It wont print from the DOS app if I leave it set to capture LPT1, and if I try to change it to LPT2 it wants a path. Yes, I did set the program to print to LPT2 when I tried to change the printer properties to LPT2.
I tried both in windows mode and dos mode. Puzzling. Seems like the HP is not capturing LPT output from the DOS program. Should I need the path-by default there is nothing in that box.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

DOS can't see USB ports.


----------



## dameon (Nov 5, 2004)

look this site

http://www.dosprn.com

or

http://www.catc.com/products/usb4dos.html

you can find both of them in Emule , full versions.


----------



## terry1930 (Apr 8, 2004)

Many thanks, Damaeon. That's what I needed.


----------



## terry1930 (Apr 8, 2004)

Many thanks, Dameon. Just what I needed.


----------



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

Dameon, I hope you're still around to get this thank you. Because you
made me a hero today with that first link you posted in your reply.
I was stuck trying to get a win98se printer to print to an HP4110 all in one
usb printer. That little program works like a charm.
Thanks again.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

here is another solution
http://members.shaw.ca/bsanders/printfromdos.htm


----------



## terry1930 (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks Squashman, I've saved that site in case I need it again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

dameon said:


> you can find both of them in Emule , full versions.


Do NOT advocate illegal file downloading here. Please read our rules before posting.


----------

